

Ask HN: How big is your database, and what do you use for storing/accessing it? - batgaijin


======
eduardordm
16tb, oracle 11g

ruby-oci8, jdbc, etc, nothing special.

Correcting: 16tb x 3 backup servers

------
bryan11
700GB, MySQL 5.5, NAS Access is a mix of .Net, java, and bash scripts

------
junto
90GB, SQL Server 2008 R2, clustered. ASP.NET

------
suomikatzen
100,000 rows and postgres 9.2

